# Anyone know this tank



## 06rubicon (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to this amazing tank?


----------



## AdamP. (Sep 30, 2005)

looks like an Amano tank.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Makes me want to do a tank that looks like a scene from LOTR - lol Little hobbit homes & all...


----------



## 06rubicon (Dec 2, 2008)

tryin to figure out how big it is and any other specs


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Reverse search pulls this up: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=2&id=103

Those CAU guys are amazing scapers.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Makes me want to do a tank that looks like a scene from LOTR - lol Little hobbit homes & all...


subscribed!!


----------



## specks (Dec 25, 2010)

:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!

WOOOOOOOOW!!

ITS SO BEAUTIFUL!! 


:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:



Er, sorry for overreacting...


----------



## 06rubicon (Dec 2, 2008)

no you pretty much reacted like my wife and thats when i got the we should set our tank up like that......oh geez


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

06rubicon said:


> no you pretty much reacted like my wife and thats when i got the we should set our tank up like that......oh geez


because of course, you can just wave your magic wand...lol

I'm 99% ready to tear down my 40b & do the Hobbit neighborhood - I just can't stop myself - :icon_roll


----------



## 06rubicon (Dec 2, 2008)

Yea we both find that tank incredible and then after seeing that it is half the size of ourtank gave us a ton of ideas. But its just beautiful and not over done


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

that is CLIFF HUI --- DESTINY... i think


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Geez, now I want a Hobbit Neighborhood and a Iwagumi. You guys aren't helping my budget


----------



## 06rubicon (Dec 2, 2008)

Cmon Elliot get it done so I can get a few more ideas....lol


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol. Learn what not to do :hihi:


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Makes me want to do a tank that looks like a scene from LOTR - lol Little hobbit homes & all...


I saw a tank that was done like this. It's was pretty neat.



doubleott05 said:


> that is CLIFF HUI --- DESTINY... i think


I think you are right. He has a bunch of sweet tanks.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 3, 2010)

06rubicon said:


> Cmon Elliot get it done so I can get a few more ideas....lol


Check this sketch out. It reminds me of when they come out of the Dwarfs forest in LOTR. It's the one that I call "The Forest's Edge"


----------

